# American Idol 3/1/06 (Boys)



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Taylor: Liked him before but boy I must have a bad ear because I thought it was more awful than even simon said. I know the movement stuff is in his repertoire but it distracted me from the song. Simon was very even handed in his opinions and yet paula jumped down his throat. She's lookin for a fight. 

Elliott: Randy stood up for him....That definitely proves I have no ear. I thought it was avg at best. I notice Paula standing up more. 

Ace: did someone grab his ******* midway thru his song? Those notes were pretty high  

Gedeon: Beginning was shaky, but he gave the high notes the crowd seems to have an addiction for. I hate to say it, but out of these first 4 I've watched at this point, he seemed the best ..smile and all.

Chicken little: Thought he was about a 6. He's trying to be the new Bill Hung I guess. At least the producers have something to work with this time though. This guy will probably have the biggest cult following him after the show is over.

Sway...didn't sway me a bit..thankfully forgot his pimp hat

Will: My wife thought he did a pretty good job. Obviously she can't be wrong so I'll agree 

Bucky: Didn't do a bad garth but he's not him. I could see him leaving. 

Crooner: Same quality of voice as always. I see him as being very consistent. I guess they are penalizing him for that. At least he'll definitely make it thru. 

Chris: why was he holding his arm up at the beginning? Maybe it's because I knew the song but I thought he was near the top of the list tonight. I thought it was his style and he did it well. Definitely keep him in.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I still liked Taylor...I thought it was pretty good, but not as good as last week. I was also much more impressed with Elliott than last week. Chris was definitely the best of the night!

Sway was awful, just awful as was the crooner. I didn't like either of them. Those two are my prediction for going home tomorrow.

-Rose


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Paula looked great, oh, wait....

My votes for the guys are Elliott and Chris. Overall I thought the guys did better than the gals this week, opposite of last week. And that performance by Gedeon was very good.

Don't think Kevin and the Crooner will make it past this week.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Iloved he Chicken Little photo comparison. Hey, we did that here first!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Yet another bad day for the contestants.

My two picks to go are Sway and Kevin. How either of them made it to the top 24, I'll never know.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Crooner, Kevin and Sway are the three of which two will go IMHO.


Oh, and GET BRENNA OFF MY SCREEN!!!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Whoever said last week about Gedeon being Buckwheat, damn right! That smile was too much tonite. 

I can't believe they put up the pic of Chicken Littler, that was horrible. If I were that guy I'd be embarrassed.

Ace-stop touching your hair. He did just a'ight, not like last week. And Brenna looked stooopid with his beanie on. Why was Ace's hat a beanie and Taylor's a "Tobaggon?"

The crooner must go. Either come up with something new or else he's gone. He looked sooo nervous, I thought he woulda wet his pants.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

The crooner didn't do to bad, I think many here just don't like the style in general. Tho this may not be the right venue for him, he could find a niche market, like Harry Connick Jr.

I thought Chicken Little and Sway were the worst of the night.

Saying that, I think the boys as a whole did better then the vast majority of the girls.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Is Taylor blind? Randy just said it as I was typing this... Ray Charles... what the hell is up with the way he leans back and swings his arm across his body? I really like the guy but he needs to tone down the impersonations.

He has an awesome voice but needs a new style.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

n8. said:


> Is Taylor blind? Randy just said it as I was typing this... Ray Charles... what the hell is up with the way he leans back and swings his arm across his body? I really like the guy but he needs to tone down the impersonations.
> 
> He has a soultry voice but needs a new style.


I don't think he is intentionally impersonating anyone, they asked him last week I think if he misses his piano, he said he does.

I think it's more or less not knowing what to do with his hands/body without the piano in front of him.

I wish they would allow those that play instruments an oppurtunity to do so.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, but then it would be a whole new show with a different name. He needs to see a rhythm/ dance instructor who will tell him what to do without his piano.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

n8. said:


> Yeah, but then it would be a whole new show with a different name. He needs to see a rhythm/ dance instructor who will tell him what to do without his piano.


I think they do that more as they get to the final 12, wordrobe, hair..etc....


----------



## gryphon00 (Jul 23, 2003)

My take on tonight...

Taylor: He's interesting. I think he REALLY likes singing and gets into the music. I enjoyed last week's performance better than this week. It kinda bugged me that every other line he threw in a "WOO!". I'd really like to hear him sing "Walking in Memphis". He struck me tonight as being the contestant most likely to have Turretts.

Elliott: He's tied for my vote for front-runner at this point. There's something about his voice I really like. It's got a nice gravelly quality and I think he can be very versitile in what he sings. I enjoy listening to him. I'm interested to see what he picks for "theme" nights.

Ace: It puzzles me why people seem to be so enamored with his voice. He's got this breathy thing going on that kinda aggrevates me. When he gets to the soft, "tender" notes of the songs, he's got no support. Ok... I see that he's the pretty one of the guys ("Nobody is as pretty as Ace.") but tonight he was just weak in my opinion.

Gedeon: He did ok tonight. Miles above last week in my opinion. I still think he tries to hard. He seems very "Vaudville"-like. And I swear he reminds me of David Allen Greer.

Kevin: What can I say... I like the kid. He doesn't have a great deal of confidence on stage, and certainly not alot of experience that's necessary for a show like this, but I like his voice when he's not pushing it. Plus I totally root for the underdog. He probably won't make it to the final 12, but I'm hoping he'll get that far.

Sway: I don't care for this guy at all. Last week was just a "WTF??" moment. This week, not so nerve-grating... but I had to fast forward thru the last part of the song. I'm with newsposter tho... Thank god the pimp hat didn't make another appearance. Though I doubt it's the last we've seen of it.

Will: Tonight wasn't horrible, but I wasn't real thrilled. I'm sure he picked "Lady" because it was more of a ballad, but really... pick one that isn't older than you next time. I like him tho. I think he has a nice voice and it hasn't been shown yet. I'd like to hear him sing "Bridge Over Troubled Waters" like we've seen clips of from the auditions.

Bucky: He doesn't really do anything for me either. Ok... an improvement over that train wreck last week, but I think he tries to get that growl going and it just doesn't work for him... at least not for me.

David: Poor guy. I'd like to see him do well, but the crooning thing just won't take him far. It's hard to put yourself in a niche that's outdated like that. I wish he'd taken some of the previous comments into consideration and done something close to that style that he's comfortable in but a few decades later. One of the judges mentioned Harry Conick Jr, which I could get into. He really needs help picking songs if he stays after this week because he's been horrible at it up to now. No doubt he was the most uncomfortable after the song during the comments. He kinda looked like he wanted to cry. I felt bad for him. 

Chris: Tied with Elliott for my front-runner. He's in a good place in that he knows what genre he's good at and then goes out and does it well. I can see him really going far in this.


My votes for who should go: Sway and Bucky
Who will actually go: David and Bucky


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, as seen in previous seasons. They start looking all "pimped-out". I'd like to see him with dyed hair... and spiked!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I really doubt he'll dye his hair, it's a part of his image, and it works on him.


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

American Idol Sucks


----------



## gryphon00 (Jul 23, 2003)

Langree said:


> I wish they would allow those that play instruments an oppurtunity to do so.


I'd be all for this! Last season they had Carrie and Bo both playing guitars in one of the big group numbers late in the season so it's not completely unheard of. I wonder if they don't do it because they're trying to keep the playing field more level? It'd certainly lend a bit of added credibility if someone came out with a piano and accompanied themselves rather than having a full band behind them. But I'm sure some of the younger contestants don't necessarily have that ability. I can't see David or Kevin being able to play an instrument and sing at the same time. But you know Chris and probably Taylor would just shine if that were to happen.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

n8. said:


> Is Taylor blind? Randy just said it as I was typing this... Ray Charles... what the hell is up with the way he leans back and swings his arm across his body? I really like the guy but he needs to tone down the impersonations.


And the Whooo's!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

What would Chris or Bucky do if they have a Disco night?


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

They'd cry and run home.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

The "theme" nights always tick me off. Over and over again, the judges tell the contestants, "Find your style and stick with it - you have to know yourself." Then they turn around and say, "Now sing disco." Finally, they comment, "Dude, you should neeeeever sing disco!" Well duh! they just told him (her) that they he/she had to sing disco (or whatever the theme is).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

What was the song Chris sang?


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

firerose818 said:


> Sway was awful, just awful as was the crooner. I didn't like either of them. Those two are my prediction for going home tomorrow.
> 
> -Rose


Mine too. :up:

Paula liked what Taylor was wearing. I liked what Paula was wearing.. or not wearing.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

NJChris said:


> What would Chris or Bucky do if they have a Disco night?


Bucky would spontaneously combust.

Chris, on the other hand, could surely pull it off. The guy is a talented pro on stage, and is on another level from all of the other contestants.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah, Paula looked great.



> The crooner didn't do to bad, I think many here just don't like the style in general. Tho this may not be the right venue for him, he could find a niche market, like Harry Connick Jr.


The problem with him IMO is the lack of confidence in his performance. It's like he's holding back. He is just terrible on stage, but his voice is OK.

I really wish they'd stop baggin' on Simon. He is the only one with real, constructive opinions.

I was thinking about what he said about what if we'd see these guys perform at something like the Grammys, who would make a splash as a new artist. The only ones I can see in that setting are still the same as last week: Ace, Taylor and Chris. Taylor didn't do as good this week as last, but he is still top 3 IMO. Right now, the overall standout for me (style, performance, voice, charisma) is still Ace.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

wprager said:


> What was the song Chris sang?


"Hemorrhage (In My Hands)" by Fuel


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Chris and Taylor were the good ones. Everyone should go home after tonight. This season is just a let down.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

gryphon00 said:


> Taylor: He's interesting. I think he REALLY likes singing and gets into the music. I enjoyed last week's performance better than this week. It kinda bugged me that every other line he threw in a "WOO!". I'd really like to hear him sing "Walking in Memphis".


Those "WOO!"s are in the lyrics. He didn't really just throw them in.

He would do a good "Walking in Memphis", at least so long as they do the normal tempo and not the fast tempo of a season or so ago.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

Looks like either (1) The American Public is getting way too critical or (2) there's a big bag of suck this year. Seems like nobody likes anybody.

I thought the guys did much better than the girls. Hard to pick who will go as there were certainly mutiple people deserving in both groups. For the guys, the one's I'd like to see go are Chicken Little and Crooner boy.

I thought Will Makar did great and I really don't like him. He could go and I'd be quite happy. I was suprised at the absolute hate from the Judges. Perhaps they were coached to not like him.

Chris definitely the best of BOTH nights. He's in my top 4 and tonight solidified as MY pick to win it all this year.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Tonight's rankings for me:
1. Elliott - Solid
2. Chris - Ditto
3. Gedeon - Ditto
4. Taylor - Not quite as solid, but still good
5. Sway - Yes, he was better than Ace tonight. Not as bad as the judges make him out to be
6. Ace - I know he's good looking to the ladies, but I just don't get the total infactuation. And stand up straight, dude, you look like an ape most of the time.
7. Will - Only a matter of time until elimination
8. Kevin - Ditto. Paula and Randy need to get over the fact that he's contageous. He's the male version of Kelly Pickler.
9. Bucky - Terrible
10. David - Ditto


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

My favorites:

1. Chris: Perfect song choice and he did it well.

2. Elliott: I don't remember him much from last week, but he really surprised me this week with the quality of his voice.

3. Taylor: Not as good as last week and a little too many "woo's", but I enjoy him a lot. I actually thought the song choice wasn't bad, but it appears I'm the only one. Also, I'm so psyched that he called his hat a "toboggan". Up until last night, my brother and I were becoming concerned that we were the only family in the world that called them that. No one else we know does. And now I can add Taylor to that illustrious list  Maybe it's a southern thing (my family's roots are in Virginia and southern West Virginia, but I grew up closer to Pittsburgh)?

4. Bucky: He cracked me up with his food issues. They should probably take him to Roscoe's or the Saddle Ranch. They'd take care of him. Anyway, I thought he did really well on the soft part at the beginning and the growl wasn't as over the top as it was last week.

5. Gedeon: No matter what you may think of his smile, I thought he sounded terrific. 

Least favorites:

1. David, the crooner: Just really not my thing. Unless you're as gorgeous as Harry, and then I don't mind.

2. Sway: Ick, ick, ick. Just not into his voice at all.

3. Ace: I thought he sounded really off. Plus, I really don't think he's all that cute. I much prefer Chris. Too bad he's married with kids  

Kevin's performance was pretty bad, but there's something oddly adorable about him, so he doesn't make either the best or least list. Also Will - fairly forgettable performance. Not great. Not the worse. I was really put off by him singing about a "lady" at the age of 16, though. 

Finally, I wish they would please, please, please take down the pictures of respondents who've been kicked off. Everytime I go to the website so I can remember their names I get freaked out by Bobby Bennett. (shudder)


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Chris is going to win this thing. 

I like Taylor, and Bucky is actually growing on me as long as I keep my eyes closed. Ace is pretty, but something about him.... I don't know - maybe my gaydar is going off (not that there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm. Well, for the most part, I think I agreed with everything Simon said tonight. And thankfully, he didn't get too caught up in his stupid analogies.

The worst:
- Kevin: He's got a good voice, but he's the biggest star of the high school musical, and NOT an American Idol. He's as green as the singing cowboy from earlier rounds.
- David: I don't know why they keep putting these crooners through, season after season. They're not pop singers, and they're being asked to compete in a pop singing competition. Besides that, David's got the crooner voice, but none of the rest of the complete package he'd need to pull that off as a career.
- Ace: pretty face, not so pretty voice. He's like Fabio in a karaoke competition... "Ok, Mr. Fabio sir... we don't pay you to sing, shut your mouth, gimme back the microphone, and just stand there and look pretty." And yeah, my gaydar was going off the chart too, dthmj (not that there's anything wrong with that).

The best:
- Taylor: I don't know why they criticized his song choice. It seemed like a fine choice to me, and he did it well. And his mannerisms really kind of grow on me, unlike Patrick Hall, who was suffering from piano withdrawal last week.
- Chris: He's pretty good. I honestly don't think he's as amazing as people say he is, but he's definitely among the best in the competition.
- Bucky: Definitely the winner of "most in need of an image consultant," and yes, he IS Boomhauser (the character on "King of the Hill.") That aside, I actually like the way he sings... like Randy says, he does bring a little of that "dirty south" rock flavor to the show. I think most people get hung up on everything BUT the way Bucky sings, honestly.

The rest:
- Sway: Obviously drastically improved from his choice to sing all falsetto last week. Heck, even if he had broken out in a corny performance of Copacabana, he'd still be improved from last week. Still not great.
- Will: Slightly above high school musical star. He'd be excellent doing a retro family musical group, a la Partridge Family, but definitely not solo star quality. He was OK this week, I just can't stand the song.
- Gedeon: also an improved from last week. Last week was "meh," but I was somewhat intrigued by his performance tonight. I think I agree with the judges, he found a genre that suits him fine. Still not mind-blowing, but definitely among the better of the also-rans.
- Elliott - wish I could remember it, but partially because I didn't recognize the song, I don't remember this one at all. Probably not a good sign.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

danielhart said:


> "Hemorrhage (In My Hands)" by Fuel


Thank you.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

gryphon00 said:


> My take on tonight...
> 
> Taylor: He's interesting. I think he REALLY likes singing and gets into the music. I enjoyed last week's performance better than this week. It kinda bugged me that every other line he threw in a "WOO!". I'd really like to hear him sing "Walking in Memphis". He struck me tonight as being the contestant most likely to have Turretts.y


That's what I've been thinking all along-- I thought Taylor's mannerisms were masking something more serious, like early-stage Parkinson's or Tourette's.

Funny how when he didn't realize the camera wasn't on him during the last shots lat night, though, none of the twitchy mannerisms were there. He seemed completely normal.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

I'm really surprised to see some people thinking Bucky is in their top 5 performers. I don't see it at all.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Taylor: A great song. Don't know how you can bash this guy at this point. With all the other boring singers, he's one we should look forward to hearing every week.

Elliott: This guy is just a stud with the vocals. But like I said, he looks like he should be working on my car. He needs to pick something from this era next week.

Ace: I think he proved that he won't win this thing last night. The google eyes get old REAL quick. But he can sing.

Gedeon: Much better...just don't like him. Too cheesy.

Kevin: Peace out...see you when I see you. If I see you next week, I'll just fast forward.

Sway: Ditto. Just forgettable...and he gave up.

Will: Time filler. Not a chance he can win this.

Bucky: I like this dude a lot. But he looks awkward on stage. Maybe he needs a guitar. He deserves to be in the top 6, but I'm not sure he'll make it.

David: It's the year 2006...sing like it. 

Chris: Sings my kind of music, does it well, and seems like a good guy. My top choice by a mile so far.

All in all, the men dominated the ladies. But only 6 can make it. My choices remain:

Chris, Elliot, Taylor, Bucky, Ace, and I don't care who else.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

EMoMoney said:


> Tonight's rankings for me:
> 1. Elliott - Solid
> 2. Chris - Ditto
> 3. Gedeon - Ditto
> ...


I agree with your assessments almost exactly. But I think David and Kevin are swapped on my list. As Kevin begain to sing, I said he was painful to watch and my My 15 year old daughter who likes Kevin said, close your eyes and listen to him. We did and both agreed that he is horrible with our eyes closed also. lol

Just a funny note. Chris reminds me of Vin Diesel (sp?) and he sang Fuel. LMAO.

I hopy Bucky and Kevin are gone tonight BLECH


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I think Taylor just has split personalities and is going in and out of his own personality and that of Ric Flair's.


Whooooo!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Taylor: Woo...I am constipated...woo...I have tourettes...wooo! It was like Joe Cocker, Ray Charles, and Ric Flair all in one! I think I would like him a who lot more if he cut out the woo stuff, it's just too distracting.

Elliott: Boring boring song choice. Good voice, nicely sung, but lame. At least he lost the weird beard. Now to work on the sideburns and hair. 

Ace: Ace I don't care about you condom receptacle looking hat. Try singing in key next time son. Good golly he was flatter than Natalie Portmans chest. Randy told everyone else who was out of tune tonight, why didn't he tell Ace? Oh because Ace is supposed to win.

Gedeon: Though he still unnerves me to look at, ol' bumfighter did a nice job tonight. He did a few weird things with his mouth to make some strange sounds but overall the song was well done. I think he and Kinnik should have a child. That kid would have the biggest mouth ever! The could just name it Pez.

Kevin: Oh Kevin, that was whiter than a Clorox Bleach commercial. Go home son, just go home. Just wait for those 12 year olds to get a little older. Hell maybe Heather or one of the other gals will give you some pity sex.

Sway: Ace must have handed him the same brick that was pulling his pitch down. His singing brought me and my wife closer together too, we were both screaming "get off our tv!" 

Will: One of the nicest voices in the show, too bad he has the personality of a Disney Store employee. Will needs some breakout music and soon. 

Bucky: Boomhaur, I have not the words for your "performance." Go home and take the Pickle with you. Then you can raise a bunch of youngins and eat all the dumplins you want.

David: Kid would you please, just once try singing with your real voice that we hear every now and then? You are expending so much energy trying to manufacture that Sinatra/buble sound that you have nothing left for the rest of your performance.

Chris: Right on! Still a bit tribute band sounding but dammit, that was a performance. The only person who looked like a performer either night this week. There wasn't any sign of "Hey I am singing for the judges and trying to impress America." It was just straight forward, "this is what I do and I am going to do it whether you like it or not."


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

David Platt said:


> Funny how when he didn't realize the camera wasn't on him during the last shots lat night, though, none of the twitchy mannerisms were there. He seemed completely normal.


Could just be his coping mechanism when he is nervous and in the spotlight. I don't think he is playing it up for the camera. If so, he's really good at faking it.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

It wasn't as good as last week, but the "good" guys are far better than the "good" girls.

Elliot - so glad to see his beard is gone. He sounded really good this week.

Gedeon - everytime he smiles I can't help but thinking, "Carver victim."

Bucky - I liked him a lot more this week than last. I think part of it was his funny comments at the end about biscuits and sweet tea.  

My top three were Chris, Taylor, and Ace. I tried to vote for Taylor and couldn't get through; interestingly enough though, I got through the first time for both Ace and Chris.

I predict David and Sway will go home.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...1/002-2845757-7708817?s=music&v=glance&n=5174

A link to an amazon page where you can grab asample of Fuel's song. I actually like Chris singing it better than the band. I think his voice is a little grittier.

I too think Chris was the most authentic performance of the night. I too still am rooting for Taylor. Now my list of artists I want to hear him do is: Ray Charles, Joe Cocker, Doobies, Marc Cohn......

They should have Taylor and Bucky do a song together.......They would win the air instrument duo award........though Bucky did seems to tone down the "missing-guitar" arm last night, though this could be due to him sort of mimicking Garth's arm movements......

And is Kevin Covais not this year's Scott Savol......*Save Kevin Covais!*.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

I think the men are way more entertaining than the woman.

I just don't get the Bucky attraction. His performance don't spark my interest at all. I should be rooting for him, as I am from North Carolina also, but I just can't do it. Sorry Bucky fans!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

jlb said:


> And is Kevin Covais not this year's Scott Savol......*Save Kevin Covais!*.


But Kevin doesn't have that hardened serial killer "I'll eat your baby" look that Scott had.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Langree said:


> But Kevin doesn't have that hardened serial killer "I'll eat your baby" look that Scott had.


It's always the quiet innocent types that you really have to look out for


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Langree said:


> But Kevin doesn't have that hardened serial killer "I'll eat your baby" look that Scott had.












Oh, and by the way, though I don't know if the contestants are "allowed" to sing songs off of Bo Bice's current CD, I would just love to hear Bucky, Taylor, Chris, or Elliot sing something off of *Sugarmoney's Recipe for Flavor*. Maybe _Hold On_ or _Papion_. That would be sweet.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

What was the name/artist of the song Ace performed?


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Martha said:


> What was the name/artist of the song Ace performed?


Daniel Bedingfield's "If You're Not the One"

-Rose


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks Rose!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

You're very welcome!

-Rose


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


>


Rare combination when someone is hit with both the dumb and the ugly stick.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought Chris did best tonight, I thought Ace was horrible.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I thought Ace was horrible.


He was but the judges wont say that because he is the chosen one.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Elliot is ok I guess, I just don't see myself wanting to buy a CD of his. I would definitely want a Chris Daughtry CD and probably a Taylor Hicks CD.

Gideon reminds me of John Legend but he's nowhere near as good.

Now that I think about it, I think Ace, Elliot, and Gideon should all form a boy band together. For the black-eyed pea effect they can add Ayla.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh yeah and Kevin is just soooooo terrible. I can't stand his singing. I don't get the comparison to Pickler. She actually sounded pretty good, whereas Kevin sounds like crap.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

dthmj said:


> ....Bucky is actually growing on me as long as I keep my eyes closed.....


Ha! When he performed, my wife turned to me and said that he needs some braces....fast!


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

mask2343 said:


> Gedeon: Much better...just don't like him. Too cheesy.


That's it! If it weren't for the hint of attitude in Gedeon's demeanor, he could be the next Ryan Seacrest.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Oh yeah and Kevin is just soooooo terrible. I can't stand his singing. I don't get the comparison to Pickler. She actually sounded pretty good, whereas Kevin sounds like crap.


Absolutely must agree here. Kellie may not win this thing, heck she may not even make it to the final 4 as I've predicted, but she is clearly ahead of Kevin in Star Quality. Kellie will have to overcome her nerves to go to the next level. She sounds great (or really good if you don't like that word) while clearly uncomfortable with her new environment. Once comfort starts setting in, look out!

Kevin, on the other hand, seems like one of the most confident folks up there. He just looks (and sounds) like Chicken Little. He might sound better with a few more years under his belt, but I think at this point he has already reached his potential and it's clearly not good enough to win the whole thing.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Anybody here with photoshopping skills want to take a chance at coloring Taylor's hair? Just for fun? I hope he doesn't dye it but I am curious as to how he might look. Anybody?


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> I still liked Taylor...I thought it was pretty good, but not as good as last week. I was also much more impressed with Elliott than last week. Chris was definitely the best of the night!
> 
> Sway was awful, just awful as was the crooner. I didn't like either of them. Those two are my prediction for going home tomorrow.
> 
> -Rose


I also think the Crooner and Sway will be the next to leave.

Taylor and Chris are my favorites at this point with Will and Elliot in 2nd.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Is it me or is David Kyan Douglas' long lost little brother?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Top 6 - Elliot, Chris, Will, Taylor, Ace, Gedeon
Should be Out - Sway!, Kevin, David, Bucky

I guess I just don't get why everyone is so in love with Chris, but blah on Elliot. Elliot has a phenomenal voice, gives a pitch perfect peformance, and what I was most impressed was his phrasing in that song. Very nice job.

I thought Chris sounded good, but it was indistinguishable from the Fuel song. How come no dings for originality? Plus, Fuel sucks....  

That said, I hope one of them wins this thing. Enough with the girl winners!


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Oh yeah and Kevin is just soooooo terrible. I can't stand his singing. I don't get the comparison to Pickler. She actually sounded pretty good, whereas Kevin sounds like crap.


I only made the comparison between the two in regards to they are the feel-good stories. Neither are that great singers, Kellie is better, but Paula and Randy are giving them praise more for their cuteness and their energy.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

brott said:


> Looks like either (1) The American Public is getting way too critical or (2) there's a big bag of suck this year. Seems like nobody likes anybody.


Yes and Yes.

KD


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> Top 6 - Elliot, Chris, Will, Taylor, Ace, Gedeon
> Should be Out - Sway!, Kevin, David, Bucky
> 
> I guess I just don't get why everyone is so in love with Chris, but blah on Elliot. Elliot has a phenomenal voice, gives a pitch perfect peformance, and what I was most impressed was his phrasing in that song. Very nice job.
> ...


I agree with you 100% on your top and bottom picks. Eliott doesnt get enough props and Chris, while good, may be a one trick pony.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That's because Elliot is boring. To me anyway. Good singer and all, but I imagine that I would be quite bored with any CD he made.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> That's because Elliot is boring. To me anyway. Good singer and all, but I imagine that I would be quite bored with any CD he made.


Elliot sounds great, I just can't look at the screen when he's on and still enjoy it.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

brott said:


> Looks like either (1) The American Public is getting way too critical or (2) there's a big bag of suck this year. Seems like nobody likes anybody.


I vote #2. I think this really is the worst group of 24 so far. They were obviously trying to fill roles so as to get big ratings. The country role, the crooner role, the underdog role, the rocker role, the list goes on and on. They seem to think those roles are needed or certain demographics will lose interest and stop watching. So we end up with a bunch of singers that really aren't very good. Kevin is just a joke, and the fact that the judges hold him to a lower standard is insulting. Bucky, or as I like to call him Blinky, is also a "How the hell did he make it?" contestant. There are just way too many of those this season. Almost all of the girls fall into that category.

So out of the bag of suck, I liked Elliot the best. He sings very well, which ironically sets him apart from the rest. Singers like him are probably a dime a dozen, but this season he's the best they've got. Too bad he doesn't have the look. I also like Taylor because he's a freak, but he is borderline annoying. Chris is good but boring. Ace was surprisingly bad, Gedeon was surprisingly good. The rest just need to get off my screen.

I liked when Ryan started to untuck Will's shirt and Simon said, "Ryan no!" or something like that. Too funny. Luckily the judges have been pretty entertaining because the singing these first two weeks has been bland.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

brott said:


> Kevin, on the other hand, seems like one of the most confident folks up there. He just looks (and sounds) like Chicken Little. He might sound better with a few more years under his belt, but I think at this point he has already reached his potential and it's clearly not good enough to win the whole thing.


I see it as the opposite. He's seems VERY self concious (like Pickler). Maybe because he can't dance.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

> Elliot sounds great, I just can't look at the screen when he's on and still enjoy it.





> That's because Elliot is boring. To me anyway. Good singer and all, but I imagine that I would be quite bored with any CD he made.


Unless you get video with your CD it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

I am officially obsessed with this show. I am now in a American Idol pick em pool. 

As soon as they get to the top 12 it starts and you choose the order that you think the idols will get kicked off. Then you get points the farther your picks go. Kinda cool because you choose the winner when the show is down to the top 12, and then get to cheer for them the whole way through instead of picking a new order every week...

Cool concept...I'm def going to take home the $$


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't mind how elliot looks. It's how he sings. It's just so bland. I can't imagine the guy standing out in a sea of other recording artists.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Here it is.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Taylor: Thought he was pretty good. Like that he's different, will not be the idol.
Elliott: Sounded ok, but I think he is this years Scott Savol; My first thought was he looks like one of those stringed out methheads you see on TV... He doesn't look quite as creepy now that he's shaved.
Ace: This years Constantine. He'll be around for a while, but only for his looks.
Gedeon: I just like Gedeon, he is pretty good, though not one of the top performers
Kevin: For some reason this kid reminds me of Ronan Tynan... He is ok, but doesn't belong on the show much longer...
Sway: eh
Wilma: I think he has a good voice, but looking like bobby brady will only take him so far...
David: The worst. I was amazed he has made it so far. It's not the genre; it's that he's not even good at his niche. I always think I'm at a high school play when he performs.
Bucky: Good performance, needs help with his looks, he's my #3 for the guys, but I don't know how long he'll be around (He reminds me of an early 70s Jimmy Buffett for some reason).
Chris: Wow.

Top 2 Guys:
Chris
Taylor

Going home:
Kevin
David


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

SullyND said:


> David: The worst. I was amazed he has made it so far. It's not the genre; it's that he's not even good at his niche. I always think I'm at a high school play when he performs.


I have a feeling he was the best crooner they had, and some market study they did shows that having a crooner in the mix attracts a certain crowd leading to higher overall ratings. This season more than any other I get the feeling there are designated roles in the final 24 and they pick the contestant that best matches the role. I just can't think of any other reason for the lack of talent this season.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> I have a feeling he was the best crooner they had, and some market study they did shows that having a crooner in the mix attracts a certain crowd leading to higher overall ratings. This season more than any other I get the feeling there are designated roles in the final 24 and they pick the contestant that best matches the role. I just can't think of any other reason for the lack of talent this season.


There hasn't been much talent any season. Who do you remember from the first season? The second? The third? It was always like two good people and then the rest suck.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Figaro said:


> There hasn't been much talent any season. Who do you remember from the first season? The second? The third? It was always like two good people and then the rest suck.


I agree, but this season seems extra bad. I usually have a few favorites by this time but this season I feel like I'm picking the ones that suck the least.

Notice the judges are not crowing about how great the contestants are. In past seasons they were constantly talking about how that group was the best they'd ever had, although they might have said that at the final 12. It will be interesting to see if they say it this time too.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Chris moved to the top my my list after this one.... Ace was there, but he sang like craps.

Provided they let Chris stay in his rock comfort zone, he'll be the most consistant one there... less likely to drop a stink bomb like Mr Beenie did.

A dude's going to win this season... of that, I am almost certain.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks that Elliot is "just" doing a Stevie Wonder impersonation? I mean it's very good and it's not like anybody can do it; but he reminds me of a karaoke "ringer".


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank goodness some of you guys are not judges! I can narrow this down to 2 guys right now and be done with this nonsense. I love the show and the concept, but there are way too many in the public that obviously are clueless when it comes to music and talent. They kicked off a guy in the first round that should have at least gotten to the top 6 of these guys. The "true" american idol will probably win, but the elimination order is crap. 

The "Crooner"? Give me a freakin break. I think we have taken this "Crooner" status just a little far. Crooning is almost another form of falsetta. I want the real thing. I want the true tone and not some Sway sounding, grab my 6alls and squeal, nonesense. Pretty boy Ace was horrible and the hand on the chest constantly pisses me off. Who taught these guys to sing to the camera and to do that "american Idol" point thing?

Simon is right nearly every time and Chris is the only one that gets out there and does his thing, dawgs - this "Cumpetition" is over!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Ace: Ace I don't care about you condom receptacle looking hat. Try singing in key next time son. Good golly he was flatter than Natalie Portmans chest. Randy told everyone else who was out of tune tonight, why didn't he tell Ace? Oh because Ace is supposed to win.


Okay, I wasn't going to write since most of what I would write was already being said but this pushed me.

I thought it was bad, too, but not having ever heard the song before, I went and got it off Rhapsody.

Turns out he was dead on. That is the way the song is written.

Horrible song. Makes me wonder about his taste since he loves it so much according to the pre sing conversation but it is the way the song sounds. (He was actually just a bit better since the original was kind of warbly.)

I really think that the Idol contestants do themselves big disfavors by singing songs that few people know. I've seen this a few times. Then others turnaround and sing iconic songs that they can't live up to. They need to get songs that people like to sing along to and know pretty well without totally identifying with the original too much.

Anyway, Ace actually did both songs better than the original performances so far. It was more obvious last week.

And now that I am writing, other comments:

Will got trashed for no apparent reason other than being good. I sat and said "Wow!" while he was singing. Then the judges rake him over the coals. Sad to say that, once again, clear, perfect pitch gets trashed on American Idol.

Chris was great last night. Now show some range, kiddo.

The men overall kill the women. I struggled to find good performances with the women but, after eliminating (in my mind) Sway and Chicken Little and the Crooner, I have real problems saying the rest stink.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Chunky said:


> ...Simon is right nearly every time...


Here's an interesting thing my wife and I do. During/after each performance, before we listen to the judges, we give our own critiques. THEN we listen to the judges.

I would say we agree with Simon around 90% of the time using this technique. AND he seems to be offering the most constructive criticism of the three.

We agree with Randy maybe 60% of the time (generally when he sides with Simon). He does give some good criticism at times, though...

And we agree with Paula maybe half the time at best (again, when she sides with Simon). And her criticisms/suggestions are a joke.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay, I wasn't going to write since most of what I would write was already being said but this pushed me.
> 
> I thought it was bad, too, but not having ever heard the song before, I went and got it off Rhapsody.
> 
> Turns out he was dead on. That is the way the song is written.


Not really. Ace was close, but he WAS "pitchy"... I've heard the original song enough to recognize that he was flat/sharp in quite a few places. My sister happened to walk in the room while he was singing and just sort of cringed, saying that it was sort of like listening to the original on a tape that was stretching out, or with low batteries, or something.

It might have been exactly what Ace said - his voice was worn out from practicing and rehearsing the song.... or it might be just that he doesn't have a strong enough voice to nail the song.

In either case, he was definitely off enough to make it sort of irritating to listen to.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> I liked when Ryan started to untuck Will's shirt and Simon said, "Ryan no!" or something like that. Too funny.


I can't believe it took until post #69 for someone to comment on this! I just watched this episode and to me, this was the singular event of the hour and a half.

Both Simon and Paula immediately started warning Ryan in some serious voices, with grave concern on their faces, to stop. Simon even told Will to leave the stage, and the way he said it, sounded deadly serious. I wasn't sure if Simon was afraid Ryan would keep undressing Will, or if Simon was afraid Will would just do it himself.

When I saw it, I could only think Simon and Paula were seriously alarmed at Ryan's behavior. They actually looked a little frightened! What do Simon and Paula know about Ryan that we don't? Has Ryan ever been involved with a contestant? Or acted inappropriately around one? This was definitely inappropriate, and I don't even want to go into what team Ryan plays for, but I still can't get over Simon's and Paula's reactions ...


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmmm, I just thought it was a joke on the rumors/jokes that Ryan's gay. I just thought it was mock seriousness. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

ced6 said:


> Hmmm, I just thought it was a joke on the rumors/jokes that Ryan's gay. I just thought it was mock seriousness. Could be wrong, though.


 I thought they were trying to be funny too, but took it a bit too far.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay, I wasn't going to write since most of what I would write was already being said but this pushed me.
> 
> I thought it was bad, too, but not having ever heard the song before, I went and got it off Rhapsody.
> 
> ...


Well in the 20+ years that I have been involved in music, I haven't come across too many songs that were meant to be sung out of tune. I don't need to hear the original to know that the Ace was flat. It's obvious that the judges went easy on him because he is one of the people they want to win. I too was impressed with Will but they obviously don't think his Disney appeal is what makes an idol.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Taylor*: Not as good as usual, but still good.
*Elliott*: Sounded great
Ace: Worst performance by him so far. He was way off key and they didn't call him on it.
Gedeon: Not bad
Kevin: How did he get this far?
Sway: better than last week, but still not great
Bobby Brady: Best I've heard him sing.
David: Off key for the entire performance and cheesy.
Bucky: not bad
*Chris*: Amazing.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Stormspace said:


> Here it is.


Thanks!

He looks okay without the grey but I think he should keep it the way it is. Agree?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I really think that the Idol contestants do themselves big disfavors by singing songs that few people know. I've seen this a few times. Then others turnaround and sing iconic songs that they can't live up to. They need to get songs that people like to sing along to and know pretty well without totally identifying with the original too much.


I feel the same way. If I don't know a song how do I know if they're singing it off key or forget words? I had never head the song Chris sang, but thougth it may have sounded like it was supposed to, but it didn't do it for me.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> I feel the same way. If I don't know a song how do I know if they're singing it off key or forget words? I had never head the song Chris sang, but thougth it may have sounded like it was supposed to, but it didn't do it for me.


Why would one need to know the song to know that they are off key? If they are sharp or flat it's rather evident.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Why would one need to know the song to know that they are off key? If they are sharp or flat it's rather evident.


Precisely why the average american voter blows - most people have no clue!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Why would one need to know the song to know that they are off key? If they are sharp or flat it's rather evident.


But if you know the song you know exactly how it's supposed to sound.

And Chunky, I don't blow!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> But if you know the song you know exactly how it's supposed to sound.
> 
> And Chunky, I don't blow!


Pitch is pitch, I still don't understand why knowledge of the song is needed to tell if they are sharp or flat. I don't know most of these songs and that hasn't stopped me from enjoying them, hating them, or knowing if they are out of tune. Am I that spoiled by being a musician? I thought most people could tell if something is out of tune or not. If someone can't, why even bother listening to music in the first place?

/serious questions, not meant to be a dig on anyone.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

when i think someone sucks, the judges praise them, and vice versa....what does that make me  --besides wrong?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> when i think someone sucks, the judges praise them, and vice versa....what does that make me  --besides wrong?


That depends on which judge is prasing. Simon is usually correct except when it comes to that bag of suck that is Lisa.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> That depends on which judge is prasing. Simon is usually correct except when it comes to that bag of suck that is Lisa.


Ouch! I don't know, man. I think her and Katharine are up there.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Katharine (sp?) is quite good and easy on the eyes, but Lisa is an overrated pile of deuce.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Figaro said:


> I thought most people could tell if something is out of tune or not. If someone can't, why even bother listening to music in the first place?
> 
> /serious questions, not meant to be a dig on anyone.


No, you don't sound like a music snob at all 

Sure, if something or someone is REAL out of tune, the average person can tell (like during the auditions). But most of the time, for the 95% of us without perfect pitch, it's tough to tell, we just like it or don't like it; it either sounded good or it didn't. Most of the time _if_ I can tell something or someone is out of tune, I cant tell if its flat or sharp; I think very few people without music training can, and (unfortunately) most people dont have much music training. Yet, almost everyone enjoys music  go figure.

For example, I couldn't tell you one instance where Lisa hit a wrong note, off the top of my head, but I can tell you she's not my favorite.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> No, you don't sound like a music snob at all
> 
> Sure, if something or someone is REAL out of tune, the average person can tell (like during the auditions). But most of the time, for the 95% of us without perfect pitch, it's tough to tell, we just like it or don't like it; it either sounded good or it didn't. Most of the time _if_ I can tell something or someone is out of tune, I cant tell if its flat or sharp; I think very few people without music training can, and (unfortunately) most people dont have much music training. Yet, almost everyone enjoys music  go figure.
> 
> For example, I couldn't tell you one instance where Lisa hit a wrong note, off the top of my head, but I can tell you she's not my favorite.


Hey I have never claimed to not be a music snob so  right back at you! I also don't have perfect pitch. I simply asked a question, there is no need to get your nose out of joint over it.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Figaro said:


> there is no need to get your nose out of joint over it.


The rolly eyes smiley doesn't have a nose.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> The rolly eyes smiley doesn't have a nose.


Curses! Foiled again! Dang none of them have noses! It's like a little army of Michael Jacksons!

*Havana*, as I said before I meant no dig, just curious is all. Obviously latrobe7 didn't get that, I hope that you did.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Figaro said:


> *Havana*, as I said before I meant no dig, just curious is all. Obviously latrobe7 didn't get that, I hope that you did.


Wait, who's being sensitive? A little  means I'm "out of joint"? 

I merely confirmed what you already suspected, that the question sounds like it comes from a music snob.

Did I not give you a serious answer?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Well to me it came off that you were pissed and trying to be a bit of a prick. I never "suspected" anything about my question. You did eventually give an answer but it was prefaced with the aforementioned "one eyed" attitude. Maybe I am just off on my smiley context, but in my experience the eye roller is used when one is perturbed with another.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Well to me it came off that you were pissed and trying to be a bit of a prick.


Oh, I'm a 'prick' now. Nice. Now I am getting pissed.


> I never "suspected" anything about my question.


 Really, well then, what would be the reason for this line:


> /serious questions, not meant to be a dig on anyone.





Figaro said:


> You did *eventually* give an answer but it was prefaced with the aforementioned "one eyed" attitude.


I know, that one line was a lot to wade through.


> Maybe I am just off on my smiley context, but in my experience the eye roller is used when one is perturbed with another.


Well, now that I know how you take it, the  is even more appropriate.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> Oh, I'm a 'prick' now. Nice. Now I am getting pissed.


Yup, I guess I was right. Seems like you want to argue for the sake of arguing. If you want to do that go find Hansky to argue with as I won't go for the bait.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Yup, I guess I was right. Seems like you want to argue for the sake of arguing. If you want to do that go find Hansky to argue with as I won't go for the bait.


Really, and yet here we are 5 posts in. I'm only responding to direct attacks from you. I don't recall calling you anything worse than a "snob", but I'm the troublemaker, hmm.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Just a note about tone-deaf people... My partner is completely tone deaf (yet he loves to sing, lucky me). Nine times out of ten he has no clue when a contestant is off key. he judges based on how badly i am cringing. If someone is *really *off key he can tell, but that's rare.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> ...he judges based on how badly i am cringing. If someone is *really *off key he can tell, but that's rare.


LOL too funny!

Hey Latrobe7? Shut yer filthy piehole!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I agree that in most cases you can tell if someone is off without knowing the original song. However, I have heard some of the songs by The Decemberists dozens of times now and I still can't tell if Colin Meloy is singing in key or not. I guess the answer is yes since he helped write those songs and is the original performer, but some of them sure do sound "sharp".


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Hey Latrobe7? Shut yer filthy piehole!


Hey, Chunky? You don't like it; learn the "ignore" feature.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> Really, and yet here we are 5 posts in. I'm only responding to direct attacks from you. I don't recall calling you anything worse than a "snob", but I'm the troublemaker, hmm.


Funny I never called you anything. Look at the context again. I said I thought you were trying to be a prick when you called me a name. I never made any direct attack. I said I thought you were trying to be, not that you are. That's not an attack. Why do you want to argue? Why are you counting posts? If you disagree with me then fine just leave it at that. There is no need for this to continue in the thread.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Hey Latrobe7? Shut yer filthy piehole!


Oh I hope that was sarcasm, this really doesn't need any escalation. Why don't we get back on track with this thread before it does a full Hansky into the dumper?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I agree that in most cases you can tell if someone is off without knowing the original song. However, I have heard some of the songs by The Decemberists dozens of times now and I still can't tell if Colin Meloy is singing in key or not. I guess the answer is yes since he helped write those songs and is the original performer, but some of them sure do sound "sharp".


I checked out a couple of their songs in the iTunes music store preview. My speakers at work are lousy, but the for the most part the singer on The Decemberists' songs that I previewed sounded in tune. He does sing with a very straight voice (no vibrato). Singing that way can sometimes sound sharp or flat. A tone with an even vibrato (equal oscillations above and below the desired pitch) sounds more on pitch to us because the vibrato is centering the tone around the desired pitch. Never heard of that band before, they had a few nice harmonies in the songs that I listened to. Thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Funny I never called you anything. Look at the context again. I said I thought you were trying to be a prick when you called me a name. I never made any direct attack. I said I thought you were trying to be, not that you are. That's not an attack. Why do you want to argue? Why are you counting posts? If you disagree with me then fine just leave it at that. There is no need for this to continue in the thread.


OK - I never used any term beyond "snob" to describe your responses. Look at the context again. I didn't call you a snob; I said you sounded like a snob. That's not an attack. Why does that make me "trying to be a prick".

I don't _want_ to argue, but I'm compelled to respond when someone questions my behavior or motivation while exhibiting the exact same behavior. Especially when people start coming out of the woodwork to try to pile on.

If you disagree with me then fine just leave it at that. There is no need for this to continue in the thread.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Figaro, what you posted was flame bait. The "I thought most people could tell if something is out of tune or not. If someone can't, why even bother listening to music in the first place? comment was what made you sound like a music snob.

I for one can't carry a tune, and I can't tell if something is sharp or flat. I can tell if something sounds bad, but I can't give the technical reason why. My wife on the other hand has near perfect pitch. She can tell if someone is sharp or flat and I defer to her judgment in that area when we are watching the show.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> I checked out a couple of their songs in the iTunes music store preview. My speakers at work are lousy, but the for the most part the singer on The Decemberists' songs that I previewed sounded in tune. He does sing with a very straight voice (no vibrato). Singing that way can sometimes sound sharp or flat. A tone with an even vibrato (equal oscillations above and below the desired pitch) sounds more on pitch to us because the vibrato is centering the tone around the desired pitch. Never heard of that band before, they had a few nice harmonies in the songs that I listened to. Thanks for pointing them out.


They are quite good, although Castaways and Cutouts is a stronger album for harmony, with their later albums being more stylized and lyrically strong. When many people I've played their albums for hear him singing at first, it sounds very grating initially. Kind of hard to get other people into them for that reason. I guess that's kind of the opposite of thinking everyone is in tune, though.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Not to bring more music snobbery into this, but you don't have to have perfect pitch to hear when someone is off key. Perfect pitch "refers to the ability to identify a note by name without the benefit of a reference note, or to be able to produce a note (as in singing) that is the correct pitch without reference." So for example I tell you to sing middle C, and you can do it without any help. No tuning fork, no hitting middle C on a piano, etc. Or I sing middle C, and you tell me I'm a little flat. Very few people have perfect pitch, probably only about 30,000 people in the US according to estimates. 

On a show like American Idol, the band (as well as the singer, when on pitch) is constantly giving you reference notes, so even for those of us without perfect pitch it's pretty easy to tell when the notes are off, unless you are on the other end of the spectrum and you are tone deaf. You'd have to have some music training if you wanted to go beyond saying "off key" and label the mistakes as sharp or flat. Even the judges seem like they could use some help in this area.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Okay, for those of you experts out there, I have a question. It seems to me that sometimes the singer is on-key, but the background vocalists aren't. Is this really happening? Or is it some sort of auditory illusion? Or am I just insane?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

ced6 said:


> Okay, for those of you experts out there, I have a question. It seems to me that sometimes the singer is on-key, but the background vocalists aren't. Is this really happening? Or is it some sort of auditory illusion? Or am I just insane?


Are you referring to something during the show? There have been times when the background singers where out of tune. A lot more often they are right on and the contestant is really off. I don't recall too many really bad moments of the background singers. I am fairly confident that anyone of them can sing rings around any of the past, present, or future idols. Too be fair though I sometimes wonder if the contestants inexperience might be hurting them. If they aren't used to having monitor speakers, then they might not be hearing the band or themselves correctly.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

mgar said:


> Figaro, what you posted was flame bait.


No it wasn't. It was a question, plain and simple.

A lot of people can't carry a tune, that doesn't mean that they are tone deaf. Matching a pitch with your own voice isn't just about your ear, it's about trying to manipulate a bunch of involuntary muscles to control the flow of air.

As dliquid said, very few people have perfect pitch. A lot of the people I know who have it find it to be more of a curse then a blessing. Depending upon what tuning convention a group of musicians choose to use, a C might not always be a C. God forbid period instruments are involved.

But I digress. I really think most people can tell if something is out of tune, they just may not believe that they can. If something sounds wrong to you, it probably is. Unless it's some atonal composition, most music is written to "sound" right.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Figaro said:


> No it wasn't. It was a question, plain and simple.


Ok, flame bait is probably to strong a term for what you posted.



> A lot of people can't carry a tune, that doesn't mean that they are tone deaf. Matching a pitch with your own voice isn't just about your ear, it's about trying to manipulate a bunch of involuntary muscles to control the flow of air.


This would describe me. I can't carry a tune to save my life, but I can hear if something sound wrong. I know I have a larger tolerance though. My wife and I can hear the same song. I will think it sounded great, but she can hear all the flaws.



> ]As dliquid said, very few people have perfect pitch. A lot of the people I know who have it find it to be more of a curse then a blessing. Depending upon what tuning convention a group of musicians choose to use, a C might not always be a C. God forbid period instruments are involved.


My wife is one of those people. If you play a note, she can tell you what it is, but she can't always hit an exact note without a reference. She gets close, but not exact. At least this is what she tells me. I wouldn't be able to verify that with my tin ear.



> But I digress. I really think most people can tell if something is out of tune, they just may not believe that they can. If something sounds wrong to you, it probably is. Unless it's some atonal composition, most music is written to "sound" right.


You are right. I can hear that it sounds wrong, but I just can't tell you why. I have a lot of respect for musically inclined people that are able to hear precisely what is going on.


----------

